# TTG FlashNifties Gallery



## theturninggate (Jun 30, 2008)

TTG FlashNifties Gallery 1.2 is now available. This is a general maintenance release, but highly recommended nonetheless.

Also, the HTML version of the gallery has been discontinued in favor of using the Flash gallery with TTG Stage (also updated today to support the FlashNifties gallery).

View the sample gallery.


----------



## KellyPeet (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Matthew,

I love this gallery...but...I wish that I could set it up like a slide show so that when someone comes to my gallery it would auto-play the photos like a kiosk, then loop and replay. I would also like the ability to time how long each photo is displayed. Can you set this up? If not...do you know of another really nice gallery like this one that has those features? I've used many hours looking for a gallery like this one with the kiosk features. You'd think that it would be easy to find, but it isn't. I'm about ready to give up and just use Microsoft's PowerPoint and make my own sideshow. 

Thanks!

Kelly


----------

